# Fruity chicken burger



## HenriA (May 20, 2016)

I found this by accident and tried it.

It is a very delicious fruity chicken burger. Very healthy, tasty and low calories:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSjV9V5yFAE


----------

